# 2016 Chevy Crew Cab Duramax “Daily Driver Street System”



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I have been hanging out here on almost a daily basis for about ten months now and absorbing as much as I can. I thought it was time to start a build log since I have finally (almost) figured out my entire system.

It had been a while since I done any car audio and I stopped by here to find the best way to add a sub to my factory Bose system. Remember that last sentence as we will circle back around to it when I blame, I mean ”thank” everyone that didn’t let me do that.

I am still a couple of weeks from starting this project because I am just finishing up kitchen,laundry room and flooring remodel, but I have acquired most of the equipment and materials for it. I will do the best I can to update this as I go along and continue take in what I can from you smart f-er’s.

I will leave you today with a picture of the “Urban Assault Vehicle“ (that’s what my friends call it), and a list of what I plan to do.

Thanks for your help guys getting me to this point.


Factory head unit with Bose

1.Processors
a. PAC amppro with toslink
b. MiniDsp 8x12v2 with DL

2. Amps
a. 2- MMATS hifi6150d - left and right
150x4 @4ohms + 1000x1 @1ohm x2

3. Front stage
a. Tweeters - Morel MT450’s in the sail panels
b. Midrange - Xcelsus XXM325’s in factory dash locations
c. Mid bass - Morel Elate Ti MW9’s in the doors. 

4. Differential rear fill
a. CDT unity 8.0’s in C pillars

5. Sub stage
a. 2 - Audiofrog GB12d2’s
b. MTI Acoustics stage 1 up firing with 1.25cu’ each

6. Miscellaneous
a. LMI seat lift
b. Mechman 250 amp alternator
c. Big 3
d. Resonix ccf
e. Speaker adapters from DeLander 
f. Umik 1
g. Mogami rca’s
h. BJC toslink cable
i. DC Audio power and ground cable
j. DC Audio cld


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing this. You’ve come a long way from just adding a sub to the bose system. Since I’ve joined this place my bank account has gone down significantly, Hope my family doesn’t mind eating ramen for awhile.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

NICE truck...that's coming from a diehard Ford truck guy!


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Man, I love this truck.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

SNCTMPL said:


> It had been a while since I done any car audio and I stopped by here to find the best way to add a sub to my factory Bose system. Remember that last sentence as we will circle back around to it when I blame, I mean ”thank” everyone that didn’t let me do that.


OMG that is so my story too! And thousands upon thousands of dollars later sonic nirvana is approaching! What a fun fantastic journey too! Meant a bunch of awesome guys along the way... I love this place!


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I ordered some 8” door speaker adapters from LLJ customs before I knew about @DeLander,
their customer service was not the best, but the adapters are really nice and thick. The opening was a little big for my Dynaudio mw172’s so I got with DeLander and he made some beautiful little spacers for me. If any of you are thinking about asking him to make something for you, I would not hesitate, he is a great guy and does first class work.
Here is a couple of pics of the adapters.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

My last truck was a ‘94 Chevy Extended Cab that I installed a system in, in around 2003. I did a lot of stuff to it back then that everyone is doing now, without a dsp. It had an Alpine 7995 hu (that I still have) with time alignment and few other features that made it a killer head unit back then. Now that I think about it I guess it was a dsp. I also used Audiocontrol for eq and x-over for a 3-way active front stage and two tens for the sub stage. The rest of the system looked like this.


PPI A200 - 50x2 powering A/D/S 3 series tweeters in the dash.
PPI PCX280 - 80x2 powering A/D/S 3 series 5.25” midrange in kick panels.
PPI PCX2125 - 125X2 powering A/D/S 3 series 6.5” mid bass in the doors.
PPI PCX2200 - 800x1 powering 2 A/D/S 310rs subs. 

There was also a lot of Dynamat and Stinger involved. It still sounds awesome to this day. A friend of mine bought it after I bought the Duramax and wanted a head unit with Bluetooth that’s why I still have the Alpine, but everything else is still working and kicking a$$. 



I could only find a few pictures of the install, they are real pictures as my phone did not have a camera back then, so here’s a couple of pictures of pictures.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at the PPI's


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Look at the PPI's


Matched with A/D/S they sounded fantastic.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I got my first amp on Friday Thanks to @$LICK CALIFA$, smooth transaction and got it in 2 days. I am going to be on the lookout for another one in a week or so. Then I will have everything, but a little wiring, to get started.


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$ (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad it arrived safely!! Enjoy and good luck finding the next one!


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

With a big Thank You to @Ge0, I nailed down my front stage in the last couple of weeks.
The tweeters will be going in pods mounted to the a pillars, the midrange will be in the factory locations on the dash. And the midbass will be in the doors with full Resonix treatment.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

The rear fill will be mounted all the way in the back c pillars. I am not planning on touching the rear doors unless the panels resonate.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

The sub stage will be a couple of GB12’s in an MTI enclosure with 1000 watts each.
Thanks to @Boston617 for a smooth transaction on the subs.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't remember recommending CDT Unity 8's....


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Ge0 said:


> I don't remember recommending CDT Unity 8's....


No, but thanks to you they went from being a wideband in the front, to rear fill.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

And tying it all together. Also allowing me to do the entire install without cutting one factory wire👍🏻.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

SNCTMPL said:


> Matched with A/D/S they sounded fantastic.


You did some pretty clean work in that truck. Great job. Now see if you can do better


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

With all the stuff I have picked up here, I got this. I have more room to work with in this truck as well. I am hoping to hide as much of the wiring as I can.


----------



## Boston617 (Dec 23, 2020)

@SNCTMPL my god! Looking at those pictures make me want to buy another pair! Enjoy those !


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Based on your last truck install and the equipment you chose this should be killer as well. I’m excited for you.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

clange2485 said:


> Based on your last truck install and the equipment you chose this should be killer as well. I’m excited for you.


Thanks C, I’m excited to see your truck as well.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I received the pods for the Scans this week. I get to start doing some layout for the amp rack tomorrow.👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

So I finally got to actually work on the install today. I took inventory of the little things that I have been gathering for this. Also I got the back seats out and all the rear trim panels so I could get a good look at it and start figuring out the equipment racks.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I am going to do one rack vertically on the back wall for the two amps. Then there will be one laying flat about 8” deep and almost the full width of the cab. The horizontal one will bolt down with the seat bolts and the vertical one will attach to it and to the cab at the top using factory bolts.
On the bottom rack I am going to relocate the Bose amp and mount the MiniDsp, SMD fused distribution and ground blocks. I also have a volt meter and relay for the remote turn ons that I need to mount. And the SMD fan controller I just got from @Clvol1255 (Thanks).
I am thinking that I would like to build the racks out of hdpe, so tomorrow I am going looking for some 1/2” black.
Tomorrow I will start sound deadening the back.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

For the signal path between the Pac Amppro and MiniDsp I will be using a Blue Jeans Cable toslink.
And between the MiniDsp and Mmats amps, I will be building rca’s with Mogami quad cable, Amphenol connectors and Tech Flex.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I got a couple of hours out in the shop this afternoon and started some sound deadening.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Worked on the install a little today, started on the amp and equipment racks.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good. Nice and clean. That's how mine was before 4 amp changes in the last 3 years. Now, it's a disaster back there 🤬


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

DeLander said:


> Looking good. Nice and clean. That's how mine was before 4 amp changes in the last 3 years. Now, it's a disaster back there 🤬


Time to redo it.😎


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Got a little more done on the amp rack today.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Also got a delivery from Amazon today. A couple of fans to upgrade my amps and a topping for connecting my iPhone. Do you guys remember when I said that I stopped by here to figure out how to add a sub?


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Your amp rack is looking good. I may steal that horizontal rack idea.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Have at it, there‘s not much room back there to work with, so you need a little extra surface to mount things.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

No kidding. Like you I wanted to something simple by adding two tens and components up front. Bought a box from MTI for two TW3’s from JL. Now I just added a seat lift and no longer need shallow subs. I’m up to 7 channels of amplification and want to add two more. Design keeps changing because I have no time for install and only time for research


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

That story sounds familiar.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Love the amp rack! May borrow that idea too. How much room do you have between underside of seat and sheet of horizontal HDPE?


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

cyber5-0 said:


> Love the amp rack! May borrow that idea too. How much room do you have between underside of seat and sheet of horizontal HDPE?


When the seat is folded down it is not over the shelf, when the seat bottom is folded up the seat is over the rack and there is 6” of space.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

SNCTMPL said:


> When the seat is folded down it is not over the shelf, when the seat bottom is folded up the seat is over the rack and there is 6” of space.


Ah, makes sense. Thanks! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I worked on the amp rack this weekend, finished getting all of the equipment mounted and holes drilled where the wire penetrates and goes to the back side. Once everything was done I took it all apart because I wasn’t happy with some of the edges of the hdpe, I had gone to fast and it showed. So I took my time today and trimmed the edges with my table saw and set up my router better, now I am 98% happy with it.
Then I bolted everything back together and started running the 4ga power and grounds, along with some remote wire.
Then I decided beer sounded better than wiring.
Next up I need to start building rca cables.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Super clean, keep up the good work. X2 on the beers!


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks great! I have a 2017 Sierra Denali that I've been acquiring gear for - hope I can get my amp rack looking as good as what you've got going here. I went to order those seat lifts but LMI's site appears to be down - hopefully they haven't gone out and I can still get them.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I started looking at making the rca cables and the Amphenol connectors are a little too long in a couple of spots and interfere with one of my seatbelt retractors. So I picked up some KnuKoncepts ones and it looks like they will work.
When I secure them on the back side of the rack, I will make them look better coming through the hole.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Looking good man - Fancy ass wire pants and all. It’ll be the best looking amp rack that no one will ever see.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

But I will know it’s there.😎


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I agree 100% keep up the good work!


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice equipment and install so far!


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

court said:


> Nice equipment and install so far!


Thank You Sir!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nice install so far. How are you implementing the Topping DAC and camera kit? Are you planning to use the COAX out of the D10 into the DSP? And then use the optical out of the PAC into the optical of the DSP. Will it allow you to switch inputs?


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Old Skewl said:


> Nice install so far. How are you implementing the Topping DAC and camera kit? Are you planning to use the COAX out of the D10 into the DSP? And then use the optical out of the PAC into the optical of the DSP. Will it allow you to switch inputs?


Thank you. Yes to all of your questions, the minidsp remote will allow me to switch between the two.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Ok thanks. Considering an install in my 14 GMC Denali. I’ll be following your install.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Got a little time to work on it this week and I started on the remote relay wiring, fan controller and I switched the fan in one of the Mmats to a nice and quiet Noctua. Next I will swap the other fan out and finish wiring the controller, that should take care of the fan noise these amps tend to have.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I got the second fan upgraded tonight.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Finished wiring up the amp rack today and hooked up a battery just to see it light up. The fan controller works great and the new fans are nearly silent at full speed, they are silent up to about 40%. Up next is to finish deadening the floor and get all the speaker wires and signal cables run front to back.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I took the day off and worked on the system all day. I forgot to take pictures for most of the day. I got the floor done and all the signal cables, remote turn on, MiniDsp remote cable and a usb cable ran from the console to the amp rack. I got the rear fill speakers mounted and all the rear panels put back in. I got the amp rack bolted in and started running the speaker wires up the sides. 
Time to drink and back at it tomorrow.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I had a clearance issue with the bottom of the seat hitting the equipment on the bottom shelf when I folded the seat down. So yesterday I took the rack out and trimmed an 1.5” off the fro of the shelf, Moved all of the equipment back towards the amp rack and rewired it.

Got it put back in and got all the speaker wires hooked up. All done in the back except for the main power and ground, which is next. After that I have a few things to do to the sub box and then that goes in.

I wish I had more time to work on it. Oh well, it’s coming along and I am happy with how it is turning out so far.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Just amazing work bro.
_popcorn_


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

TrashPanda said:


> Just amazing work bro.
> _popcorn_


Thank You Sir.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I got my Mechman 250 installed and the big 4 upgrade completed. That is not the easiest thing to do on a Duramax.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I got a some time to work on my truck today. My sub box came with some really cheap terminals so I got some SMD’s to install. They are a little smaller than the original ones so I had @DeLander make some spacers, they’re perfect. With the terminals in, I got the subs wired up and mounted. Then I put that beast in the truck and got it wired up.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Looking good! Closer to the $50..


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I have been working on the front stage and just about everything has been a struggle.
The Xcelsus didn’t fit in the stock location in the dash so I had DeLander make some brackets for them. Unfortunately there just isn’t very much material there to work with and there wouldn’t be anything left to mount to once I actually got them to fit.

So a friend hooked me up with some Frog GB25’s and DeLander made me some brackets and they dropped right in. I might revisit the Xcelsus at a later date.

Next I got the Scans installed in the pods and then mounted to the A-pillars. Once I got everything put back together I liked that the mids looked factory, I didn’t like the pods at all. They were not what I was going for. Another issue to come up with a solution.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Started working on the passenger door to get it treated and sealed up, then get Dyn 172’s mounted up. I used polycarbonate to seal the big holes and Resonix ccf once I got everything covered with cld.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

About a month ago I picked up some Fi 7” mids from here. Well I am glad I did, after getting the door panel all prepped (thanks to the example on Resonix) I went to install it and the Dyn with the LLJ mount and the adapter I had made for it, was sticking out too far and the panel wouldn’t go on. So now I am 0 for 3 on my front stage.

So after finishing that night with my friend Tito’s, I got a fresh start the next morning figured out where it was hitting and removed the speaker and mount. Next I temporarily installed the Fi’s with some Metra adapters and the panel went right on. I am going to have some different adapters made for the Dyn’s and put them in later.

I came up with a solution for the tweeter pods that I didn’t care for. Morel MT-450’s mounted in the sail panel. They almost look factory.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Dude that’s looking great! The Morels look much better there too! You might be surprised with your midbass plan b. At the very least you’re soooo close!!! And the winner is….


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

$50…so close….


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

You sealed up those doors nicely!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Shoot - I was curious to see how you liked those Excelsus that have been getting such good reviews. I actually managed to fit some Hybrid Audio Legatia L3 speakers in that same truck dash locations but it wasn't easy. I ended up going with pods as I thought they sounded better, but this Fall I'm interested in going back and trying the dash again. albeit with some 5.25" Satori's LOL (Yes I already know they fit but you have to be willing to cut a lot of plastic). 

I like the rear fill in the C-pillars as well, I'm currently using the rear doors which is of course too low to be optimum. I was a little concerned that the C-pillar would be right next to the rear passenger's heads though, and I carry passenvers often including my wife who likes to sit back there. LMK how that works out for you.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

BP1Fanatic said:


> You sealed up those doors nicely!


Thank You, I am working on the drivers side now.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

preston said:


> Shoot - I was curious to see how you liked those Excelsus that have been getting such good reviews. I actually managed to fit some Hybrid Audio Legatia L3 speakers in that same truck dash locations but it wasn't easy. I ended up going with pods as I thought they sounded better, but this Fall I'm interested in going back and trying the dash again. albeit with some 5.25" Satori's LOL (Yes I already know they fit but you have to be willing to cut a lot of plastic).
> 
> I like the rear fill in the C-pillars as well, I'm currently using the rear doors which is of course too low to be optimum. I was a little concerned that the C-pillar would be right next to the rear passenger's heads though, and I carry passenvers often including my wife who likes to sit back there. LMK how that works out for you.


Yeah I was really hoping to hear them as well. I will probably try again after the system is up and running and I have more time. I am trying to have it look as stock as possible, so that makes it a little more challenging.

So on the rear fill, I am going to set up a tune that doesn’t play the rear speakers but I will also leave the stock speakers in the doors hooked up to the Bose amp and fade them in and out when I have passengers.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I like these grills.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SNCTMPL said:


> I like these grills.
> View attachment 307934


Me to!! They look great 100 times better then the pods.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I got the drivers door done today, getting close.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I got the power and ground hooked up to the amp rack and the PAC Amppro hooked up.

It was finally time to power everything up. Just a couple of bugs to work out and it will be time to start tuning.

To be continued…


----------



## moregrip1 (Jul 17, 2018)

SNCTMPL said:


> I got the power and ground hooked up to the amp rack and the PAC Amppro hooked up.
> 
> It was finally time to power everything up. Just a couple of bugs to work out and it will be time to start tuning.
> 
> ...


Everything looks top notch! I'm very interested in how or the process you use to tune your system. Please post all the details!


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Very sharp bro.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

moregrip1 said:


> Everything looks top notch! I'm very interested in how or the process you use to tune your system. Please post all the details!


I will keep you posted, it will be a while though, I will be in San Diego for 10 days before I am able to get the ”bugs” worked out.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

TrashPanda said:


> Very sharp bro.


Thank You. Getting closer.


----------



## Tommy27 (Jul 27, 2021)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Look at the PPI's


Don’t car about the amps I want the speakers. A/d/s 346is


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Tommy27 said:


> Don’t car about the amps I want the speakers. A/d/s 346is


Those speakers do sound fantastic.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I had a few issues when I first fired it up a few weeks ago. I had an amp go into protection almost immediately, and one of my subs wasn’t right either. Mmats and Audiofrog were both excellent to deal with and got me fixed up quickly. Thanks again to @GotFrogs for repairing and returning so quickly.

So I finally had time yesterday to get everything back in and ready to go again. I set up the dsp input and routing to the outputs. The input and output gains are at 0db and the amp gains are just above min. about an 1/8 of a turn. I measured the distance of all the speakers and set delay. I set the crossovers with LR4 10-60, 80-300, 300-3500, 3500-. Then I muted all the speakers and turned it on.

With all systems go I plugged my iPhone into the topping d10, which is connected to the MiniDsp with a coax cable, turned on some music and with the volume really low I unmuted the left tweeter. I started turning up the volume until I got some sound out it, now I am thinking to myself that I must have something wrong because I thought these Morels would sound better. I muted the left and unmuted the right, same thing. I move on to the mids in the dash and same thing, not very impressed so far. Mid bass same thing. Differential rear fill really sounds funky by themselves.

I turn on the sub I had repaired and check it out for a minute and everything seems good, unmute the other one and the bass seems good. I reverse the order and start unmuting speakers, rear, mid bass, mids, tweeters. Once everything is on I started turning up the volume until about midway.

Now do you remember when I said I wasn’t very impressed? Now I am completely surprised at how much different or better (not sure which) it sounds when all the parts become one. For only having x-overs and delay set the stage is good and sounds way better than the Bose system ever did. I am all smiles today. Now on to tuning.

Oh, and two Frog GB12’s in 1.25 cu.ft. and 1000 watts each is freaking awesome 😎👌🍻


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SNCTMPL said:


> Well I had a few issues when I first fired it up a few few weeks ago. I had an amp go into protection almost immediately, and one of my subs wasn’t right either. Mmats and Audiofrog were both excellent to deal with and got me fixed up quickly. Thanks again to @GotFrogs for repairing and returning so quickly.
> 
> So I finally had time yesterday to get everything back in and ready to go again. I set up the dsp input and routing to the outputs. The input and output gains are at 0db and the amp gains are just above min. about an 1/8 of a turn. I measured the distance of all the speakers and set delay. I set the crossovers with LR4 10-60, 80-300, 300-3500, 3500-. Then I muted all the speakers and turned it on.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy! You did a fuking great job all the way through and now it’s time to enjoy it. Have fun dialing it in and playing with dirac, it’s only going to get better.

Guess it’s time for me & a few others to run by the store and pick up your well deserved winnings.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

clange2485 said:


> Congrats buddy! You did a fuking great job all the way through and now it’s time to enjoy it. Have fun dialing it in and playing with dirac, it’s only going to get better.
> 
> Guess it’s time for me & a few others to run by the store and pick up your well deserved winnings.


How’s yours doing?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SNCTMPL said:


> How’s yours doing?


Need to finish the amp rack wiring and hopefully shouldn’t be to far behind.🤞


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

After this, I made a couple holes to manage wires/glued the rack together and lifted the connection block so i can run wires under it.


----------



## moregrip1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Do you have any pics of where/how you grounded the system and the Big 4? Did the Big 4 cause any problems? Thank you.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Do you need the LMI seat lift to be able to utilize a horizontal shelf?


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

moregrip1 said:


> Do you have any pics of where/how you grounded the system and the Big 4? Did the Big 4 cause any problems? Thank you.


I don’t have any pictures, but I put a knukoncepts terminal on, then put the factory ground cable on and then added grounds from the block, frame and a short jumper from the body to the frame. It has been working perfectly.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Old Skewl said:


> Do you need the LMI seat lift to be able to utilize a horizontal shelf?


No but you might have to make shelf a little narrower. It’s been a while since I messed with it and I don’t have my seats in while I work a few things out.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Pretty sure @clange2485 did a seat lift.


----------



## moregrip1 (Jul 17, 2018)

SNCTMPL said:


> I don’t have any pictures, but I put a knukoncepts terminal on, then put the factory ground cable on and then added grounds from the block, frame and a short jumper from the body to the frame. It has been working perfectly.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Pretty sure I owe you $50 Amzn


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

TrashPanda said:


> Pretty sure I owe you $50 Amzn


I agree with Dave, the push to get it done was worth it. Thank you.
Besides, I am listening to it but I wouldn’t say that it is done. I finally got a chance to work on it this weekend and try to get a few bugs worked out. Then I have some new adapters to get some ZR800’s in the doors and Xcelsus XXM325’s in the dash.
Then I can start tuning.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I got all the miscellaneous loose ends wrapped up in the back this weekend. No more rattles or noises coming from there. I used some Resonix ccf on the factory insulation around the amp rack, on the back of the cab, to clean it up. Then I got the rear seats installed for the first time in a couple of months.
Next up is ZR800’s and XXM325’s.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

damn looks finished to me. PM me so i can pay up! amazon gift card right?


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Same here 
It was actually me who promised that. But no PM as of yet…


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Also, I had mine secured really well after install. After months of driving, things have loosened up and there is some rattle from the rack that I have to remedy. Hope all you cats with the same style setup (like above) have the board secured in a way to access the bolts/screws are all is put back together. Mine was not that way and will take some work to get right. Ugh.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

🤣🤣🤣 like I was ev going to let you guys pay me (damn you Dave). Besides if I was done why am I spending all weekend changing out speakers? And I haven’t even turned Dirac on yet. 

On another note, I changed out the passenger Fi n.7 with a ZR800 yesterday. Now granted I don’t have any tuning done other than ta and xover (80-300). I definitely like the ZR’s, but the Fi’s hold their own pretty well. Especially for $160 a pair.

Heading out to finish the doors and get the Xcelsus mids in the dash.

Thanks for the motivation, no need for anything else.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SNCTMPL said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 like I was ev going to let you guys pay me (damn you Dave). Besides if I was done why am I spending all weekend changing out speakers? And I haven’t even turned Dirac on yet.
> 
> On another note, I changed out the passenger Fi n.7 with a ZR800 yesterday. Now granted I don’t have any tuning done other than ta and xover (80-300). I definitely like the ZR’s, but the Fi’s hold their own pretty well. Especially for $160 a pair.
> 
> ...


You won the first to hear it award🏆. We all know we’ll never be Done Done!😁

Let us know how the JL/xcelsus work out.

Would you say the Fi’s have been the best dollar per value so far?


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

It’s just now dawning on me we have the same 3 way. Only difference is I have yet to hear any of mine! And you have 450’s to my 350’s. Sounds like you’re a little let down by the zr’s?


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

This weekend I took off a door panel and got some measurements for adapters that will let me fit some 9” Morels in there😎.

I also swapped out some GB25’s for Xcelsus XXM325’S. I played a few songs with one of each installed and went back and forth between them. I would like to tell you guys that it was a big improvement, but they both sounded really good, they do sound a little different though.
Overall I prefer the sound of the Xcelsus, especially with both of them installed.


----------



## moregrip1 (Jul 17, 2018)

SNCTMPL said:


> This weekend I took off a door panel and got some measurements for adapters that will let me fit some 9” Morels in there😎.
> 
> I also swapped out some GB25’s for Xcelsus XXM325’S. I played a few songs with one of each installed and went back and forth between them. I would like to tell you guys that it was a big improvement, but they both sounded really good, they do sound a little different though.
> Overall I prefer the sound of the Xcelsus, especially with both of them installed.
> ...


Well alpine got 8's in the doors, this might be a new record!


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

A big Thanks to @DeLander for the adapters to get the Xcelsus to fit.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

SNCTMPL said:


> A big Thanks to @DeLander for the adapters to get the Xcelsus to fit.


Obviously the quality is top notch on those mounts. Did you have to cut the dash? Or did they drop in?


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

slowride said:


> Obviously the quality is top notch on those mounts. Did you have to cut the dash? Or did they drop in?


I had to do some cutting of the dash and the grills.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

> A few weeks back I got some new adapters to try and fit some Xcelsus XXM325’S in the dash, again. I had to remove some plastic from the dash and the grills, but I was happy with everything once I got them done. They sound fantastic, the GB25’s sounded really good as well, but I like these better.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I finally got my midbass mounted today. I picked up some Morel Elate Ti MW9’s a couple of weeks ago and got the adapters from @DeLander this week. Tight fit, but with a little trimming, some patience and a few choice words, I got them mounted and the door cards back on.

I have been practicing with Dirac Live and my MiniDsp and got a really good sounding tune in about an hour. The thread Dirac tips and tricks has been a huge help. I couldn’t be happier with how it’s turning out.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Alright Chris,Dave and slow- give me an update where you guys are at with your builds.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

SNCTMPL said:


> Alright Chris,Dave and slow- give me an update where you guys are at with your builds.


at this rate my equipment should have a new vehicle in a few years lol


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

slowride said:


> at this rate my equipment should have a new vehicle in a few years lol


If only you were a little closer I could help you.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Mine sounds pretty good, could use a couple small tweeks but overall I’m happy with it. I still need to chase a couple minor rattles, address the Mmats noise or swap it with the other 6150 and put the backseat in.

I don’t plan on changing anything for a while, especially since its currently 13 degrees and will be like this for the next couple months.🥶


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

SNCTMPL said:


> If only you were a little closer I could help you.


think i just took on too many projects this year. with my truck spending the beginning of summer at the dealer for two months, coupled with my landscaping of the back yard, texas trips to visit my son, and other vacations the wife wanted to take i just havent been able to solely focus on my build.



clange2485 said:


> Mine sounds pretty good, could use a couple small tweeks but overall I’m happy with it. I still need to chase a couple minor rattles, address the Mmats noise or swap it with the other 6150 and put the backseat in.
> 
> I don’t plan on changing anything for a while, especially since its currently 13 degrees and will be like this for the next couple months.🥶


13 degrees! 😢 luckily its still mid 60's in so cal. so im still working on it!


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Well as per Dave, I've made changes along the way which is just prolonging the journey but have made progress. Finished mounting rear fill speakers (changing GB25's out for some Pioneer TS-S062PRS) and sealing off holes and sound proofing. Trunk baffle is a lot more work than a 6 sided box with a hole cut in it! Squeeze should be worth the juice though! Also swapping out the Xcelsus mids for some Arc RS 3.0 in the dash. Just never really liked what I had to do to make the grill covers fit with the Xcelsus. While I'm at it I'm changing the GZ tweeters out for some A-pillar mounted MT-350's. And also need to swap the w800neo's out for the ZR's. All the fab is done just need to cover it and get it in the car! Have a little surprise in mind too but I'll keep it to myself for now. Shooting for Christmas! Thanks for the motivation fellas! I'm jelly!


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

All three of you need build logs. Just sayin.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

SNCTMPL said:


> All three of you need build logs. Just sayin.


Teaser…


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SNCTMPL said:


> All three of you need build logs. Just sayin.


👍

Your not wrong, i wish i would have started something from the beginning so i could have slowly added to it vs trying to look back and piece it together. Lots of Silverado/sierra builds around here and you’ve been a huge help in mine but I’m excited about Dave’s. That’s gonna be one incredible mazda! Slow’s is going to be amazing to.


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I know I have a little ways to go with the tuning, but damn this thing sounds awesome.


----------

